# Do you always keep your pistol on you during archery hunt?



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i like to keep my .45 with me when out scouting or especially when walking back to camp caring raw meat but is there any chance of getting in trouble while hunting the "archery only" hunt and being in full camo while caring a loaded pistol with you for protection? 

i dont believe i am at the top of the food chain anymore while caring a full load of meat on your back , especially at night


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

There is no chance of you getting trouble, unless you use it to harvest the animal you have a tag for.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/rules-regulations/942-r657-5--taking-big-game.html

R657-5-11(4)(iv) provides the guidance for your question.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never worried about packing out meat at night without a firearm. 

Now if I was in a area where there were grizzly's around then I would want one along with some pepper spray. 

I am usually more worried about 2 legged animals than I ever have been about the 4 legged kind.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed.*


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Check the proclamation, but I do know if you have your Concealed Carry permit that you are good to go!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i just hear a lot of stories of mountain lions following you back to camp, but at that point i doubt you would hear anything before they were already on top of you


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that the main phrase here is "hear a lot of stories"

You would think that if anyone had been attacked by a mountain lion you would of heard about it. 

I figure I just don't need that extra weight when I am packing something back to camp.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

I didn't carry a pistol while archery hunting for 20 years and had no issues. But about 5 years ago I started carrying. Why? Honestly, mainly because I got into shooting and I like carrying. I enjoy exercising that right. And on the plus side, if something ever happens where I might need it, I won't be wishing I did.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The thought of carrying a sidearm with me while archery hunting has never even occurred to me until recently when I started seeing threads on hunting forums and pages all over where bowhunters talk about what they are packing. Apparently the woods are a much more dangerous place than I was giving them credit for.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Apparently the woods are a much more dangerous place than I was giving them credit for.


I've had a gun pulled on me on a trail from a tweaker I startled. Scary stuff. With all of crazys in the woods, I think its better to have one with you than not. I usually just stick my LCP in my pocket and call it good. It weighs very little and I enjoy the piece of mind.

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I started carrying in the backcountry the year after I walked right into the middle of a marijuana growing camp. If they would have caught me, I probably wouldn't be around today. Lucky for me, I was one with the wind, stealthy like a ninja, quick as a cat and I was able to get out of that situation and tell the authorities.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> I started carrying in the backcountry the year after I walked right into the middle of a marijuana growing camp. If they would have caught me, I probably wouldn't be around today. Lucky for me, I was one with the wind, stealthy like a ninja, quick as a cat and I was able to get out of that situation and tell the authorities.


In Utah? It's good to be a ninja!  Two legged animals are my main concern also.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

mrkrik said:


> In Utah? It's good to be a ninja!  Two legged animals are my main concern also.


Yes. Within 45 minutes of downtown Salt Lake.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow,
Not sure were to even start with this one. 
For many years it was illegal to cary any type of firearm while archery hunting.

Same with pursuit lions,
Couldn't have a gun in your position while catching mountain lions for fun.
Can't count how many cats we caught without even a BB gun around. 

Things changed when concerned carry permits started. 
I got my CCP just for the soul reason I could legally have a pistol in my back pack while catching lions.


Never once have I worried about a lion following me while packing meat,
Just doesn'thappen.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Never once have I worried about a lion following me while packing meat,
> Just doesn'thappen.


had a bob cat challenge me for an elk once. i didn't have anything but a knife. it still scared the chit outta me. he ended up running off after i stood up. it was an encounter i was not expecting or ready for.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> I have never worried about packing out meat at night without a firearm.
> 
> Now if I was in a area where there were grizzly's around then I would want one along with some pepper spray.


:EAT: mmm, pepper seasoned critter:hungry:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have always carried a sidearm with me whether archery hunting, muzzleloading, or rifle hunting. I am just accustomed to it. 

Where I've hunted over the last several years, I started having several close encounters with bears that weren't really scary at all, but a few that I'd stumbled across a bear from 50 feet. So I carry a Glock 20 10MM. The extra weight hasn't ever bothered me. 

But as has been mentioned, it's nice to have a piece of mind with the two legged creatures out there.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't archery hunt but I do carry when scouting or even just out riding my ATV. Basically anytime I am on the mountain a sidearm is not far away.

During the rifle hunt I do not carry a sidearm because I already have a loaded weapon in my hands.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

ruger LCP pocket carry for EDC and hunting. if i were going somewhere with known problems i'd swap to a hk sub compact 45, 40 or 10mm.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I never carry while archery hunting and rarely while hiking. I just don't worry about being attacked. Makes life a lot less stressful. 

(I understand that some people are comforted by carrying a weapon)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I started carrying in the backcountry the year after I walked right into the middle of a marijuana growing camp. If they would have caught me, I probably wouldn't be around today. Lucky for me, I was one with the wind, stealthy like a ninja, quick as a cat and I was able to get out of that situation and tell the authorities.


While I can appreciate the scare this would cause, if they would have caught you, a pistol likely wouldn't have saved you either. We've all heard the old saying "You brought a knife to a gun fight." Well, if you come across a real major marijuana grow operation in the backcountey do just what Ridge did. Get the heck out of there! Some of these guys don't mess around and will be armed in anticipation of a fire fight with government officials. It's one thing if it's your local pot head, but some of these can be cartel or local gang affiliated. Better to not mess!

I've never seen a reason to carry in the woods other than the weapon I plan to kill with. The times when I've not had a tag and just going along to help, I've only had my knives in preparation for field dressing.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> I started carrying in the backcountry the year after I walked right into the middle of a marijuana growing camp. If they would have caught me, I probably wouldn't be around today. Lucky for me, I was one with the wind, stealthy like a ninja, quick as a cat and I was able to get out of that situation and tell the authorities.


Did you fill up your pack first :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

bowgy said:


> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed.*


No right is unlimited. You can't yell "fire!" in a theater and claim it was free speech. Your rights to firearms can be "infringed" upon if found guilty of domestic violence or felony. Etc.

I can well understand not allowing the carrying of a rifle during an archery-only hunt (with no concurrent hunt needing a rifle), but the limiting of carrying to CCP holders only has me scratching my head a little. Seems that either no firearm by anyone, or can carry handgun by everyone. What? Are CCP holders the only 'ethical' people when hunting?

I carry sporadically. Usually not so concerned that I think of it each time. But I'm far more concerned with the two-legged predators than anything that walks on four legs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Charina said:


> Seems that either no firearm by anyone, or can carry handgun by everyone. What? Are CCP holders the only 'ethical' people when hunting?


No, they are not. But they are the only people that are legally concealing a handgun while hunting. If you are open carrying, you are fine. But know the law for open carry regarding actions to fire, etc. as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I started carrying in the backcountry the year after I walked right into the middle of a marijuana growing camp. If they would have caught me, I probably wouldn't be around today. Lucky for me, I was one with the wind, stealthy like a ninja, quick as a cat and I was able to get out of that situation and tell the authorities.


Ridge, what we seriously want to know is how often you snuck back in and helped yourself to some "harvest"? :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Charina said:


> No right is unlimited. You can't yell "fire!" in a theater and claim it was free speech. Your rights to firearms can be "infringed" upon if found guilty of domestic violence or felony. Etc.


Nope, just because they go against the constitution doesn't make it right. The first amendment says "shall make no laws" the second amendment says "shall not be infringed"

However, when you break laws you do loose certain rights but if you have domestic violence charges or convictions or a felony you wouldn't be able to carry any weapon hunting so this argument doesn't belong in this thread.

The second amendment is just a protection of a God given right to a legal citizen.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

While archery hunting I have come around a bush and had a cougar come around the same bush on the opposite side at the same time, face to face at about 30 feet. We both stared at each other and I just said out loud, "I hope you are more afraid of me than I am of you", he just twitched his tail a couple of times and turned and wandered off.

I have back tracked my trail while archery hunting on the Dutton and found fresh wet bear tracks on a log that I had just crossed a few minutes before.

I have never worried about critters while hunting or fishing except for in Alaska and kept a keen eye out for the Brown bears.

However I always carry hunting or not, holstering it in the morning is as natural as putting my wallet or cell phone in my pocket.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

S&W Governor or Desert Eagle 50 


lol


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> S&W Governor or Desert Eagle 50
> 
> lol


Just in case


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Just in case


That's hilarious.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jusr curious, 
Iwas unaware the regulations had been charged allowing anything others than a bow and shotgun f(for upland game) during archery season.?


Anyone know what year this changed?
From back in the 70s when I started bow hunting, carrying a side arm would have been a ticket on the spot!


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

With all of the do-dads required to carry around with modern bowhunting (binos, bottled smoke, range finder, this smell and that) a gun seems like just more unnecessary junk to have to haul around. I would take my chances without, plus your carrying a bow. One exception to this would be if you were packing one out near the Rio Grande area of downtown Salt Lake. In that case you better pack some heat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I got my CCP just for the soul reason I could legally have a pistol in my back pack while catching lions.


I got my CCP so I could drop my kid off at school after a morning of hunting with guns in the truck. Thats all moot now with the change to the castle doctrine, being extended to vehicles.

-DallanC


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm predominantly a bowhunter, but I always carry a S&W .44 mag. 2 reasons:

A few years ago, I accidentally situated myself between a cow moose and her calf. The cow came after me and she meant business. I've been within a few feet of bears and lions in my day and never gave it a second thought. But l'll admit that cow scared the crap out of me. I bought a .45 with a 2 1/2" ported barrel. I figure the "bang" is loud enough to scare off any critter. A firearm gives me peace of mind.

Second reason is that I hunt solo and often where there's no cell coverage. I've never had to draw on a living thing, but on 2 separate occasions, I was mighty glad to be able to signal for help with gun shots.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

and i do like to use my thigh holster any chance i get


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I carry while scouting and hunting.. for a couple reasons, first, it is my second amendment right to do so and I take it literally. and secondly for peace of mind and protection (bears/rapists/junkies/weirdos). Id rather have it and not need it rather than need it and not have it. further more, I will decide for myself when and where it it appropriate to protect myself and or the lives of my friends and family. and yes, even in the mountains.


I had packed into the back country with my cousin and friend for an Archery deer hunt when we were 17 years old. We got to our spot near a creek and started to set up base camp. While we were in the heat of getting everything organized and unpacked, I caught a glimps of something out of the corner of my eye. I look up and there is a strange man standing behind the bushes looking over us...just standing there with a weird creeper smerk on his face.. we all looked up and said "hello" but he just stood there watching us. we quickly went back to what we were doing and acted as if we weren't scared as a sign of our competence. a moment later he was gone and we had no idea where he went..

I wasnt too scared because I had a .357 tucked under my shirt but, I wasn't going to let that man know about it unless he was seeking to be turned into a ghost..

Point being.........YOU NEVER KNOW..


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The only reason I ever felt I needed to pack a pistol in the wild was to pick off the occasional fur bearer that crossed my path.......that dates back to my trapping days. Since furs are less than prime during the general archery season, there was no reason.

That's just me though.....


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. With a decent holster setup, the extra weight isn't noticeable anyway.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I always carry my 9mm when bowhunting. I lean on the be prepared mantra. And it is perfectly legal. I guess some people feel bullet proof but alot could happen. Animal attack (including humans), alien abduction, nuclear war, ect , you get the picture.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Slap That Quack said:


> I always carry my 9mm when bowhunting. I lean on the be prepared mantra.


If I might ask...where do you carry it?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If I have my pants on I'm carrying.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> If I have my pants on I'm carrying.


You can carry without pants! leg drop or shoulder strap...


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

As I am not afraid of being raped, and feel at ease with nature and it's critters, I do not feel the need.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> You can carry without pants! leg drop or shoulder strap...


I like this one better, besides I thought only felons can archery hunt, so they can't have a gun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I keep it in a belt holster.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> If I might ask...where do you carry it?


I have been using a generic leg holster but I have it on my belt of my pack


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I use this for carrying my .40, http://www.tacticaltailor.com/lunarconcealedcarrypouch.aspx, rides great on my pack waist belt. Keeps the pistol secure, dry and doesn't draw attention.
I'm all for carrying but just don't see a need for a thigh holster, guess it just looks to want to be tactical to me plus the pistol is in a position to bang against trees and rocks, collect dirt and pine needles and its just hanging out in the rain or snow.
I put my pistol in the Lunar pouch when I'm getting ready for a hunt and don't have to mess with it until I get home days later unless I go for a swim or get caught in a major downpour.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I keep my LCP in a Ace Case, its so small I put it in the jacket front breast pocket when out and about. They just "disappear" in most clothes.


-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Jusr curious,
> Iwas unaware the regulations had been charged allowing anything others than a bow and shotgun f(for upland game) during archery season.?
> 
> Anyone know what year this changed?
> From back in the 70s when I started bow hunting, carrying a side arm would have been a ticket on the spot!


Goofy, the language changed in 2011. Prior to 2011 you could not possess a firearm on your person, in your vehicle or in your camp unless you had a CCP. In 2011 it was changed to allow archery hunters the ability to carry a sidearm without having a permit. It was a wise change, especially with the castle doctrine in play and being such a hot topic around that time.


----------

